# Bentley..so sad



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't have any knowledge or advice on the chemo but am so sorry for you and Bentley. He sounds like an amazing dog and so full of personality.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry that the cancer is so widespread. It's suchba hard choice when it comes to chemo, although it sounds like Bentley's may be too advanced for chemo to help longterm.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I also have no knowledge with chemo...what did the vet recommend? if anything.
Either way, give Bentley lots of hugs from us. Whatever you choose to do, he sounds like he'll be his sweet, goofy self! Best of luck


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have no advice either, just want to say I'm so sorry to hear about Bentley.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Bentley, I know this is a very difficult time for all and you are faced with some very hard decisions to make. 

I have a 15 yr. old golden boy who is still going strong and doing remarkably well for his age-we are both amazed and very grateful.

We have talked several times if we are faced with this decision, that we would not choose to do chemo, radiation, or any other type of treatment only because we feel it would be too hard physically on our boy. We also don't feel that it would prolong his life that long or that he possibly might not have a good quality of life the time he had left. 

I know this is an extremely hard decision to make and I pray you find the strength and courage to do what is best for all.

Sometimes the best gift you can give your best friend, is letting them go peacefully and you will know in your heart when it's time.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry to read about Bentley...you will be in my prayers, only good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I personally, would not put your guy through chemo, spencer's had spread to many organs, my feelings is love them, enough to let them go.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to read about Bentley. My girl is going through chemo right now. It is such a hard decision to make. Lucy had her spleen removed because of cancer. The cancer had not spread to any if her other organs and that is one of the reasons I decide to go ahead. But it has been tough on her and me. She didn't have too many bad side effects, but the 3rd session really knocked her back. So she was supposed to have her last session today but I told the vet I wanted to wait a week more to see if she bounces back. 
It really is a very hard decision to make and the members on here have given me great advice and support, they are helping me through this, as they will help you too. 


But in the end only you can make the decision for your boy. 

Lucy and I are praying for Bentley, and for you too. 

Hugs


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Deciding on chemo or other treatments for cancer is such a personal choice. When my 9 year old Golden boy was diagnosed with osteosarcoma, chemo, radiation and amputation were recommended. I elected to just let Beau enjoy the rest of the wonderful life he had without the trials of multiple medical procedures. They expected Beau to live about 5 weeks without treatment. That was 4 months ago and Beau is still going strong. Even if Beau's life had been shortened and he lived only the expected 5 weeks I would still be glad that my happy, jolly Beau enjoyed his final days. Other people would make a different decision based on their personal beliefs but this is the choice I made.
I am sorry that your Bentley and your family is going through this. I wish you the best in making this tough decision.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I'm so very sorry there isn't better news for Bentley. There are several members here who have gone or are going thru chemo with their puppers and I hope they chime in about their experiences. My only advice is to live in the moment with him, enjoying his every antic. When he's no longer enjoying and living the life he was made to live, then it's time to let him go ahead. Bentley and your family will remain in my prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm sorry the news is so terrible. I don't have experience with chemo in dogs, but have seen it wreak havoc in humans and I wouldn't put a dog through it, especially when the odds are so bad to start with. That said, trust your heart and decide with love. That's all he asks.

Holding Bentley and all his humans in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear about the cancer's spread. I have no advice other than Reed & Kacey cannot make a wrong choice - whatever option(s) they choose will be from their hearts.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm sure you will make the right decision in the end. I have no experience with chemo personally, but I'd probably lean toward not doing it since it has spread. I'll keep Bentley in my thoughts.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hopefully DallasGold will see this. They did chemo with Barkely.
We didn't have that choice with Selka because osteosarcoma is so aggressive.
Bentley and your family are in my prayers. It is so very hard.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry it has spread so much with Bentley. Not having had any experience with cancer w/dogs, I dont have any information but will keep him and the family in my prayers. 
Also I will move this to the cancer section so people with cancer experience may be able to give their input


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

It just brings tears to my eyes to read this. Love him up and give him hugs. Video tape him if you can while he is still going strong. That you way you can look back and have those memories. You are in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bentley*

I am so very sorry for Bentley's news.
Just make him comfortable and love him.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry that the cancer has spread...I have no adcvice, just sending prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Bentley's diagnosis. We did do chemotherapy for Barkley's hemangiosarcoma, but only after a lot of research and a ton of questions with our vet. I will detail our experience, but it is really unique to dealing with hemangiosarcoma, not other cancers, which use different therapies and also involve different levels of pain for the dog. 

Hemangiosarcoma is one of those cancers that is much too aggressive. It's usually not diagnosed until after a dog collapses and dies. I had so many questions about whether or not to do the intravenous chemo I finally wrote them all down and had a one on one consult with the veterinarian who performed his splenectomy. It boiled down to (i) how far the cancer spread, based on the surgeon's eyewitness report of Barkey's organs, and (ii) whether intravenous chemo for Barkley's type of cancer (hemangio) would cause him undue suffering or increased bad days. We were lucky because the surgeon only found a tiny area of omentum affected, in addition to the spleen, meaning the cancer had not spread to other organs. He also assured me that the drug of choice for treating hemangio, Doxorubicin, was tolerated very well by most dogs and they would blood test Barkley before each of the 5 sessions to make sure he could tolerate a treatment. It was my understanding that dogs handle chemotherapy so much better than humans and do not suffer the same intense side effects, generally. I've read about other dogs' experiences on this forum and I concluded that the type of chemotherapy drug used and the combination of drugs may make a difference in a dog experiencing side effects. It seems to me, just based on what I've read, that dogs undergoing chemotherapy for lymphoma have greater issues with the chemotherapy drugs because a combination of drugs are used and one of them has a reputation for causing nausea...just my impressions though, take it for what it is worth!

We were told that we could always stop it at any point and go with an oral chemotherapy regimine if we believed the side effects were too adverse for him. We elected to do the intravenous chemotherapy--one session, and reassess after each session.

Barkley had zero side effects from the chemotherapy. Zilch, none. In fact he was more energetic and very hungry after each session. I often wondered if they forgot to do it after he got home.

It's always a gamble, and in Barkley's case, while he tolerated the drugs very well he was also aging. He also suffered an extreme sensitivity to the pollens that spring, probably because his immune system was compromised from the splenectomy. At one point an unrelated anal tumor was discovered and he also developed nosebleeds, either an independent nasal carcinoma (hemangio ususally does not spread to the nasal cavity though it is possible). He finished his 5th session, was doing well, despite the nosebleeds, when his tail suddenly stopped wagging. He held it limp too--highly unusual. We assumed it was a condition called dead tail, or limp tail but when it didn't improve after 2 to 3 days I took him in for an evaluation. We got a total shocking diagnosis and one that totally changed his quality of life: a total ACL tear. He was basically crippled and his chances of recovery from that were almost nil, given he was not a candidate for surgery. We suspect his other ACL tore just a couple of days later. At that point he was suffering and we knew the time had come. We decided at that point to let him go, on his 12 year, 11 month birthday. 

In retrospect it's all a gamble. I feel the chemotherapy probably weakened his bones, joints and ligaments and contributed to the ACL tear, though I have no proof. He was a very happy boy until those last 4 days, and his quality of life was excellent. 

The decision to undergo chemotherapy is entirely personal. Only you can decide what is best. My best advice is to go with your heart and really put Bentley's quality of life first and foremost in the decision, followed by how extensive his cancer has already spread. It's so difficult and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I am so sorry to hear about Bentley's diagnosis. We did do chemotherapy for Barkley's hemangiosarcoma, but only after a lot of research and a ton of questions with our vet. I will detail our experience, but it is really unique to dealing with hemangiosarcoma, not other cancers, which use different therapies and also involve different levels of pain for the dog.
> 
> Hemangiosarcoma is one of those cancers that is much too aggressive. It's usually not diagnosed until after a dog collapses and dies. I had so many questions about whether or not to do the intravenous chemo I finally wrote them all down and had a one on one consult with the veterinarian who performed his splenectomy. It boiled down to (i) how far the cancer spread, based on the surgeon's eyewitness report of Barkey's organs, and (ii) whether intravenous chemo for Barkley's type of cancer (hemangio) would cause him undue suffering or increased bad days. We were lucky because the surgeon only found a tiny area of omentum affected, in addition to the spleen, meaning the cancer had not spread to other organs. He also assured me that the drug of choice for treating hemangio, Doxorubicin, was tolerated very well by most dogs and they would blood test Barkley before each of the 5 sessions to make sure he could tolerate a treatment. It was my understanding that dogs handle chemotherapy so much better than humans and do not suffer the same intense side effects, generally. I've read about other dogs' experiences on this forum and I concluded that the type of chemotherapy drug used and the combination of drugs may make a difference in a dog experiencing side effects. It seems to me, just based on what I've read, that dogs undergoing chemotherapy for lymphoma have greater issues with the chemotherapy drugs because a combination of drugs are used and one of them has a reputation for causing nausea...just my impressions though, take it for what it is worth!
> 
> ...


Dallas Gold, this was such a well thought out and considerate response to the OP's query, that must have brought back some painful memories. I thank you for all of us who have been or are going down this cancer road.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bonnie*

Bonnie

Just checking in on Bentley and you.
Prayers coming!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Recognize that you are not looking for a cure, just a longer quality of life. The fact that multiple organs are involved makes it harder, not impossible. Everyone reacts differently.

I have a good friend, with many Goldens, who has been fightling breast cancer for 15 years. It has spread to the lungs, liver, bones, spine, and brain. As bad as that sounds, she is up and walking (with a walker). According to all of the textbooks, she shouldn't even be alive. A cure isn't possible, but she does have a great quality of life.

You will make the best decision.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

I just talked to Reed and I think they are not going to do chemo. First of all Kacey is 5 months pregnant and they have a 2 year old. The vet said Kacey and Briley would not be able to be around him for 48 hours after the chemo. Second Bentley hates going to the vet. He has decided if they did chemo it would be for them not Bentley. He seems to be doing pretty well. Sometimes he does lay there and shiver. But most of the time he is his normal self.
I want to thank everyone for all the prayers and good thoughts. This forum is the BEST!
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bud Man Bell said:


> I just talked to Reed and I think they are not going to do chemo. First of all Kacey is 5 months pregnant and they have a 2 year old. The vet said Kacey and Briley would not be able to be around him for 48 hours after the chemo. Second Bentley hates going to the vet. He has decided if they did chemo it would be for them not Bentley. He seems to be doing pretty well. Sometimes he does lay there and shiver. But most of the time he is his normal self.
> I want to thank everyone for all the prayers and good thoughts. This forum is the BEST!
> Bonnie&Buddy


I totally understand their decision, especially with an expectant Mom and young child in the home. The dog is actually "toxic" for up to 5 days after a chemotherapy session if Doxorubicin is used (not sure about the other ones) and owners must use extreme precaution during that time to not come in contact with any body eliminations of the dog including urine, feces and saliva, because it can literally burn the skin. That meant when Barkley was "toxic" we used gloves to scoop poop and we made sure Toby did not go near the areas he eliminated in. We did ignore the saliva warning (he needed loving and I was not going to deny him that). The risks are even greater with an expectant Mom and with a young child, who may not know to be careful and wash his or her little hands after touching the dog. 

I'm sorry about Bentley and I'm sorry for you and your family members. I'm especially sorry this is happening for you during this time of year because it just seems worse for some reason (it's bad any time but the holidays are "supposed" to be joyous). Just remember to love him and take a lot of photos while he is still here with you. HUGS....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bonnie*

Bonnie

I am sure that Reed and his family have made the right decision-
to put Bentley's quality of life first and foremost.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Bentley's diagonosis. I also had a dog with hemangiosarcoma. I never knew anything was wrong, he was so strong. He developed a slight cough. I thought it was something like Kennel cough when I went to the vet. I left with a dx of mets to the lung. I never did chemo because the cancer was so extensive. I pray for you and your baby.


----------

